# Cant find Loose goat minerals our stores look at us like we are crazy!



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 7, 2011)

None of the feed stores have loose goat minerals! They act like they have never heard of such a thing! We had to settle with a salt lick for them. They are licking it and not chewing it like I've heard they do. There  is a big hole they have made from licking it, so it kind of looks like a block of swiss cheese lol, and its reddish brown orange. The tag said it was specifically for goats.

BUT I would like to find the loose minerals for them, where does every one else get their mineral mix?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 7, 2011)

All of our TSC stores carry them. Orange bag, on shelf over bagged feed. Next to the billy blocks minerals. I think it's a 5 lb bag.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 7, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> All of our TSC stores carry them. Orange bag, on shelf over bagged feed. Next to the billy blocks minerals. I think it's a 5 lb bag.


No TSC around here, the only feed store we haven't checked is a really bad one, all the animals there are poorly looked after and the employees and manager are really really really rude. We hate to give them our business.


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 7, 2011)

I use a local feed store & they carried it for a while; now it's a 'special order' item. They do carry a mineral block, though and I'm thinking about trying that.
Ask the feed store you use if they can order it for you & stock up if you can.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 8, 2011)

that sounds really frustrating, but to make you feel better I just had a farmer of 40 years with goats and sheep, tell me she only uses the red salt blocks for cattle, and they use these little blue copper blocks made for cattle, also.  She has never used loose, and although I haven't been to her farm, it sounds like it is very productive, and she picked out a doe of mine that she thought had a cooper deficiency.


----------



## julieq (Apr 10, 2011)

Our local feed stores don't carry the loose salt we need either.  So we order it from Hoeggers online (Golden Blend).


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 10, 2011)

No one here has it either, and they won't special order anything. 

I'm using Redmond's Mineral Conditioner that I buy online through azurestandard.com. They're a co-op that delivers all over the country so there's no outrageous shipping, you just have to live near a drop point and order a minimum of $50, which is easy to do with all the stuff they carry. It's reasonably priced, and keeps my goats looking good most of the time. I did get a pretty trashy batch of hay a few weeks ago and I'm noticing they look copper deficient really suddenly, so I'm going to dose them with copper sulfate on the side. Otherwise this mineral works well for my goats.


----------

